# Karate Demo at School



## Da Supa Freak (May 10, 2009)

On Wednesday, my Karate class held a demo for a Health and Wellness Fair at the community college we train at (Green River Community College in Auburn, WA, for the curious)

Being completely run by us students that we were only able to patch together last minute with participants dropping out like flies, it was pretty good, but it certainly showed that we didn't have the time to get very organized.

I have videos of some sparring we did and a Royal Rumble friends posted on Facebook.  I'm going to try to get the original video to show the entire thing at some point, though.

Sparring 1:  DJ (that's me) (left) vs. Victor (Right)
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=78697445171&subj=503640171

I was NOT used to sparring on mats, so I kept half-losing my balance when trying to kick.  It sucked.

I'm also of the opinion that it was the best match we had -- both in terms of the matches in the demo and sparring matches between me and Victor.  It was the only one from the demo that I get a sense of intensity in watching on video an it was by far Victor's best performance against me.  I was actually pretty worried when he got up 2-1 on me and had to bear down a lot.

And I really need to work on blocking my face.  It does suck when you're 5'4" and your head is usually the same place as the Solar Plexus on most guys.  Headshots can hurt after a while

Sparring 2: Kevin (left) vs. Nikki (right)
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=78679385171&subj=503640171

Sparring 3: Ana (left) vs. Sean (right)
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=78677920171

Royal Rumble
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=78668905171&subj=503640171

Feel free to comment, everyone.


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2009)

Cannot see because they want a login name and password.


----------



## Da Supa Freak (May 10, 2009)

Bah.  Sorry, I should've mentioned that Facebook does require you to be logged in to see members' videos.  It also doesn't let you readily download them from the site.  That's the main reason why I'm trying to get the full video from friends.  I'll have to see what I can do about that.


----------



## Da Supa Freak (May 10, 2009)

All right.  I was able to get a couple of them via a Firefox add-on I found that lets you download video streams.

Because the upload rate at my apartment sucks, I've only been able to get my sparring match on Youtube.

Link here: 



Will shortly embed into original post.

[Edit] Hrmm... It seems this forum has a time limit for editing lol

I'll just leave that link and add the others from youtube later.


----------

